# Harvest pics, BUKU and Larry



## dman1234

Okay this weekend I will take down 4 Buku aka Burmese Kush.

They will be light to med producers but some of my best smoke, really really good.

then in 12 days I will start to take down 5 Larry.

Pics to come soon.


----------



## lordhighlama

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Rosebud

:woohoo: :woohoo: :yay: :banana: :guitar: :headbang2: :lama:


----------



## Locked

Sweet.....Harvest Porn rocks.


----------



## v35b

Can't wait to see the BuKu!


----------



## Rosebud

v35b said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see the BuKu!



Me too!


----------



## dman1234

The Larrys will be more fun but we love to smoke Buku so she is sticking around.

hers a little one that took me an hour to trim.


----------



## v35b

Nicely done...Don't think mine will yield that much....


----------



## dman1234

Thanks V, that was the smallest of the 4, but the biggest isnt much bigger.

You gotta click on the first 3 bud shots to get a good look.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looks great dman congrats :aok:


----------



## v35b

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks V, that was the smallest of the 4, but the biggest isnt much bigger.
> 
> You gotta click on the first 3 bud shots to get a good look.



Where the tricks amber?


----------



## Rosebud

How does it smoke Dman? I clicked, they look very sparkly and nice.


----------



## dman1234

v35b said:
			
		

> Where the tricks amber?


 
yes, 25% in some spots, 90-10 cloudy-clear in other spots.

These all came from one original plant, so i am basing my harvest time off the original.


----------



## v35b

Thanks.


----------



## Locked

Looking yummy dman.....


----------



## dman1234

Thanks HL.



			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> How does it smoke Dman? I clicked, they look very sparkly and nice.


 
Hi Rose,

I wont smoke these for atleast 4 weeks but the one I grew before became an instant favorite, typical Kush taste, and I love Kush


----------



## dman1234

Here are some of my Larry @ 59 days, they will start to come down at 70 days, they grow fairly different then @Hamster Lewis  , these grow top heavy branches but there are so many branches she pulls decent weight, these 5 should be around 3/4 of a pound or more.

but this is some of the best smoke I have ever had, for buzz and taste, if you like the taste of Kush you gotta have it, ok enough with the Kush commercial.


----------



## v35b

Ok dman...Witch one is better?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Dman   they look awesome bro...   :48:


----------



## dman1234

v35b said:
			
		

> Ok dman...Witch one is better?


 
Thanks Jaam,

Its hard to say wich is better, they are very close, but i would have to give the edge to Larry.


----------



## maineharvest

Very nice dman!


----------



## dman1234

Thanks Maine.

Here is the second Buku of the 4.


----------



## v35b

nice job!


----------



## Locked

Damn bro you are gonna be loaded with the Fiery Dank Kush.....


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Damn bro you are gonna be loaded with the Fiery Dank Kush.....


 


I know, what a PITA problem too have, LOL.

Thanks V and HL.


----------



## v35b

Dman..Have they been finishing in 7 1/2 weeks?


----------



## Sol

You the baddest dro stormtrooper i know ,Jackson!


----------



## dman1234

v35b said:
			
		

> Dman..Have they been finishing in 7 1/2 weeks?


 
At 7 1/2 weeks they were probably atleast 10% amber in some spots, today would be day 59 so its about 8 1/2 weeks.


----------



## dman1234

Sol said:
			
		

> You the baddest dro stormtrooper i know ,Jackson!


 
LOL, Thanks.

Here is Buku #3, It some how snuck by me, it will produce far more than I expected, I was a little shocked once I started trimming.

This is pure Dank, rock hard buds.


----------



## v35b

Nice dman...Thanks!


----------



## dman1234

v35b said:
			
		

> Nice dman...Thanks!


 
no prob bro,

heres a shot off the 3 hanging.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I know, what a PITA problem too have, LOL.
> 
> Thanks V and HL.



Ohhhhh--too much dank?  This is a problem that I would be very glad to help you out with anytime.

They look great dman!


----------



## dman1234

Thanks THG, I would share with ya if i could

Buku #3 in post #29 really surprised me , i got one more too go, will get to it today.


----------



## dman1234

Okay the 4th and final Buku,

 im very happy with the 4 plants,

 but note to self, do not have a room full of weed hanging on the night all the little Rug Rats come looking for their candy, I think the wife is gonna have to burn some garlic to help with the odour.


----------



## Rosebud

It is pot roast at my house tonight for that very reason.  
I was happy to see your BK.. it looks like a nice harvest. Pretty buds Dman.


----------



## lordhighlama

haha perfect timing aye dman... that's a nice looking batch o' buds you trimmed up there.  

Gonna have to brew lots of coffee tonight.


----------



## dman1234

Thanks Rose and LHL.

Next pics will be Larry, it wont be until Nov 9 i will do one a day for 5 days, not looking forward to trimming them, just smoking them.


----------



## v35b

I'm on a trich watch on my one BuKu.


----------



## dman1234

Larrys are start to amber up.


----------



## Locked

OH yeah...Houston we hve Amber...:hubba:


----------



## dman1234

Buku in the Jaro.

Not alot, but very decent amount for Buku, and it smokes awesome, we smoked a few fluffy buds lastnight from the bottom of one of the stems and we got fried, i be happy.


----------



## dman1234

This is the first of 5 Larry, this one isnt too big, but my house frigin stinks, real bad, my scissors and fingers are really really sticky.

The first pic, is what I cut yesterday and then got lazy, the seocnd pic was when i finnished up today.


----------



## Lemon Jack

:cool2:

I wish I was you dman lol.


----------



## dman1234

Okay this will make for an interesting pic, I have 4 Larry to trim and and i dont have time, so im going to take the biggest buds off all 4 and trim them up, the other stuff the wife will trim later.

So here i go, pics to come shortly, heres my first victim.


----------



## dman1234

So I trimmed the top half of 3 of the Larrys. I need to do the bottoms and another whole plant still, there is a ton here, the pic doesnt do it justice, i will be able to do some smaller grows in the new year.


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful. Very nice.


----------



## v35b

Nice Dman.


----------



## dman1234

Thanks Rose and V.

The only good part of trimming, scissor hash.


----------



## Locked

Oh man that looks yummy....I can't wait for my Larry's to come down. Nice job dman


----------



## bho_expertz

Some much bud ... Congrats ... That hash in the pipe is super :aok:


----------



## dman1234

Thanks HL and BHO.

I have to finnish trimming today, and i really really dont wanna, but i have to, LOL.


----------



## Irish

nice harvest D.


----------



## maineharvest

Awesome dman!  How does the high of the Bubba compare to the Larry?


----------



## dman1234

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Awesome dman! How does the high of the Bubba compare to the Larry?


 

Thanks Maine,  its not actually Bubba, Buku is Burmese Kush and its awesome, the hardest nuggs i have ever seen, very good smoke, it will definetly make a return in my room in the new year.


----------



## Ryder

That Larry is making my mouth water!.Looks great Dman and the Buku too.. After seeing your Buku I just fished out my freebie fem Buku I got from Altitude  last year.. Im going to germ it now... Nice Harvest you just can beat some Larry....peace Ryder...:icon_smile:


----------



## dman1234

I know i have said this b4 but the Buku has impressed me like i never thought a freebie could, i hope yours comes out as good, keep me posted as i plan to order these in the future and i am curious as to whether i got lucky or is this strain pure gold.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I know i have said this b4 but the Buku has impressed me like i never thought a freebie could, i hope yours comes out as good, keep me posted as i plan to order these in the future and i am curious as to whether i got lucky or is this strain pure gold.




That's the way I felt about the Kandy Kush freebie I did that was Dank as hell and wonderful smoke. I want to buy a pack and see if I got lucky or what...


----------



## Ryder

Hey dman is that Larry a clone or is that CaliConnection from seed? If I missed it forgive me... Serious Dank great Job man...Ive got my BUKU  Germing with fingers crossed.. Yours look nice and crystally....:icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Dman, you got some dank hangin. :icon_smile:   I'm freaking jealous man.  Oh well, Just another strain to add to the list.  Take care bro.  PEACE!


----------



## dman1234

Ryder said:
			
		

> Hey dman is that Larry a clone or is that CaliConnection from seed? If I missed it forgive me... Serious Dank great Job man...Ive got my BUKU Germing with fingers crossed.. Yours look nice and crystally....:icon_smile:


 
Thanks, The Larry's are from seed from Cali Conn.


----------



## dman1234

Actually no they arent, they are clones from clones that are from seeds from CC. LOL


----------



## dman1234

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey Dman, you got some dank hangin. :icon_smile: I'm freaking jealous man.  Oh well, Just another strain to add to the list. Take care bro. PEACE!


 
Thanks PP.


----------



## dman1234

The 5th and final Larry, she sat in a dark room for almost 4 full days, for no other reason then i got busy, I am so glad to be done trimming for awhile.

I got a ton of Larry.









and my Next grow. A lot of Skunk. And the Knuck Man.


----------



## Locked

You got a ton of fun then......    Now go take a mandatory smoke break.


----------



## powerplanter

Your gonna be high for daze, LOL  :stoned: .  Nice looking Larry harvest.  Stay safe, PEACE!!


----------



## dman1234

Thanks PP and HL, im still smoking larry from my July harvest. LOL


----------



## oregonduck76

nice work dman


----------



## MG Canna

That Larry is much bigger than I expected it to be. It looks like there are white hairs.  How many weeks was that in bud.....for real now??  Almost never do I have white hairs left on my buds.  Most strains I grow take 9 to 11 weeks.  I ask because the buds don't look that frosty and I know how an extra week can turn commercially acceptable buds into personals that only your closest friends gets to try!  I'm not trying to dog on you, so please don't take it that way.  
I'm just a perfectionist, when it comes to certain things.

 Then again, many of Cali Connections plants are out yielding my predictions.  This is good because I just transplanted 1 Sour OG and 1 Chem Valley Kush into 20gal pots, at the MMC.  They are both about 3'x2' with 8 - 12 terminal colas each.  I'm afraid to know the final weight as they are not in 12/12 yet and our ceiling is 15 foot !!!  There are one per light and they should all produce well over 1.5 lb. at 6 to 8 foot tall, with 16,000 watts.  We are so excited for the Cali Wildfire which is a purple pheno, the Emerald Jack which is my favorite smoke, and the OG#18 at these sizes.  I will be posting a grow journal of our DWC system and our soil room at the MMC, very soon.  I have pictures, but I'm having problems getting them on the site because of size.....any suggestions??


----------



## dman1234

MG Canna said:
			
		

> That Larry is much bigger than I expected it to be. Then again, many of Cali Connections plants are out yielding my predictions. This is good because I just transplanted 1 Sour OG and 1 Chem Valley Kush into 20gal pots, at the MMC. They are both about 3'x2' with 8 - 12 terminal colas each. I'm afraid to know the final weight as they are not in 12/12 yet and our ceiling is 15 foot !!! There are one per light and they should all produce well over 1.5 lb. at 6 to 8 foot tall, with 16,000 watts. We are so excited for the Cali Wildfire which is a purple pheno, the Emerald Jack which is my favorite smoke, and the OG#18 at these sizes. I will be posting a grow journal of our DWC system and our soil room at the MMC, very soon. I have pictures, but I'm having problems getting them on the site because of size.....any suggestions??


 
sounds good, i lookk forward to your journal, I dont have much to suggest but I would tie her down if anything, not that height is an isssue for you, but my Larry's are the biggest producers i have grown, and can easily take over a room, i expect 4-7 ounces per plant under only 1200 watts and flowered at 24-30 inches now that i am famillar with her. jmo


----------



## Rosebud

Hey dman, I just harvested a buku. I like it. I wondered if yours had as much foliage as mine did. So many leaves to get rid of, the leafiest I have ever harvested. I am keeping it in my grow. Glad I cloned it, just wish it was easier to harvest. 

Are you going to top your Larry's this time? I am going to top the buku more then I did last time and definitely do more lst. Fun to go through your journal again.


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey dman, I just harvested a buku. I like it. I wondered if yours had as much foliage as mine did. So many leaves to get rid of, the leafiest I have ever harvested. I am keeping it in my grow. Glad I cloned it, just wish it was easier to harvest.
> 
> Are you going to top your Larry's this time? I am going to top the buku more then I did last time and definitely do more lst. Fun to go through your journal again.


 

Thnks Rose,

Glad you like your Buku, looking back Buku did have alot of leaves when they finnished, I am definetly going to top my larry this time, my Buku stayed small so i didnt do much to it, topped a few but most i left. Thanks for getting me to go through my old journal.


----------

